# 240v equipment on 480/240 delta



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Can single phase 240v equipment [dishwasher, booster heater, coffee maker] and multi voltage lighting be connected to the 240v [line to neutral] lines of a 480/240 volt 3 phase system? The power company calls it an open delta with a wild leg of about 415v to ground. I would not connect anything but 3 phase 480 to all 3 legs, anything else would be to the 240 v legs only.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

yes. try to balance the loads.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I remember reading something somewhere about circuits not operating at more than 150-volts to ground. I don't remember where it was or what it applied to but I do remember thinking wow, I never considered this.

So, I don't know if the code I think I remember :laughing: applies to what you are asking or not, but before I did it, I would need to find that section to make sure it did not apply to this load.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

480v high leg delta? That's got to be uncommon.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

It is uncommon. The power company wants 70,000$ to bring "true" wye 480/277 3 phase and I am having trouble justifying the cost.


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, single phase 240 V loads will work just fine. Like you said, stay away from the high leg.


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

tmessner said:


> It is uncommon. The power company wants 70,000$ to bring "true" wye 480/277 3 phase and I am having trouble justifying the cost.


Yikes! I see no real reason to change it out other than somebody might be confused about what they're working on. But in my opinion that is not a reason at all. You've got 3-phase 480, you've got 1-phase 240, not much different than a 480/277Y. Make it work.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've connected all sorts of 240 volt loads to a 480 ∆ or even a grounded B system. Works just fine. 

European systems are 240 only (no 120), one wire is grounded, the other is 240. No reason our 240 stuff won't work the same way.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

micromind said:


> I've connected all sorts of 240 volt loads to a 480 ∆


:blink:

Huh?:blink:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> :blink:
> 
> Huh?:blink:


480 4 wire ∆. Two legs are 240 to neutral, the high leg is 416 to neutral.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> :blink:
> 
> Huh?:blink:





micromind said:


> 480 4 wire ∆. Two legs are 240 to neutral, the high leg is 416 to neutral.


 
Basically the same as 240 volt 4 wire delta the only differnce between the two is the voltage is doubled so still.,, the same result.

Merci,
Marc


----------

